# Need gyn surgery - scared



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

My husband and I went to our first appointment with a Reproductive Endocrinologist yesterday for our infertility issues. He wants to do surgery right away because he is pretty sure the ovarian mass on my ultrasound is endometriosis. The urgency is because I'm in my late 30's and he said I need to have these issues taken care of before I get pregnant and maybe in order to get preg. The good news is he doesn't think the mass is cancer, which I was worried about too. I haven't scheduled the surgery yet, have to wait to see if I get my period in a few days. Anyway I will have a laparoscopy with laser + a hysteroscopy to remove the fibroids that I have inside my uterus. I have been in so much pain for at least half of the month every month and hopefully this will help alleviate that and let me get pregnant. He said the endo is probably aggravating the IBS too because the endometrial implants secrete prostaglandins which cause pain and bloating and D. I have had a few minor surgeries with local anesthesia but have never had general anesthesia. I'm kinda scared of that. Wish me luck please. Casey


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

The best of luck to you! Hopefully, the surgery will help with all of your troubles







and you can be well!


----------



## KES (Mar 4, 1999)

Casey, sounds like you're on the right track. If indeed you have endometriosis, it may be affecting your fertility.I have had endo for about 17 years now. I've had three laparoscopies. I also have two children.I totally understand about the pain. I am in a great deal of pain most of the time. Have been on narcotic pain meds for quite a while. Unfortunately for me, the worst endo appears to be on my intestines, and my doctor says to laser off the endo on my intestines would be very dangerous in my case.I must tell you quite honestly that once you've had general anesthesia, you might find you like it. I know the first time might be a bit scary, but all that really happens is that you're sleeping, you won't feel any pain, and only your husband will be nervous (that is, you'll be without anxiety because you are out)!Some people experience nausea when they awake from general anesthesia. I always tell the anesthesiologist before the surgery (one usually meets with you to discuss your medical history) to please give me the IV medicine that prevents nausea before I wake up.I've never been nauseous after a general, but have seen people to my left and people to my right getting sick in the recovery room, so I sort of recommend this.The endo definitely aggravates the IBS. It's a one-two punch that makes life very very difficult. I live with it every day, and I'm personally worn out.You won't need luck. You'll be just fine. Don't even worry about being nervous the night before and getting sleep. If you can't sleep, you'll certainly be sleeping during the surgery itself, and probably back at home afterward. Don't put any pressure on yourself.I truly hope your surgery solves your fertility issues and that your pain is relieved if it is endo and they are able to laser it off.Oh, and somewhere I think I have a list of post-lap tips if you decide to schedule the surgery. Just e-mail me if and when you are interested, and I'll see if I can find it.Take good care, Casey.


----------



## ~JR~ (Sep 1, 2001)

I too have suffered with endometriosis for many years and know your suffering and heartache. Please know you are supported in your pain and in your concern over your upcoming surgery.Good luck and God Bless. ~JR~ http://members2.boardhost.com/JREndo


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Casey,I have had two laparoscopies and they are fairly simple out-patient procedures. Get plenty of rest beforehand and then take a few days off work afterwards to recover. Good luck to you!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

You can find some great info here. http://www.endowisdom.com/info.html#surgery


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Thanks ladies for the positive thoughts. I scheduled my lap. + hysteroscopy for next Thursday, Nov. 1. I wish it were today because it's all I can think about. I get so depressed sometimes. I've been crying off and on all week and I don't really know why except that I am anxious; I just can't help it. JenS - that web site is great. Thanks. KES - I will be e-mailing you for that info. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2001)

I had fertility problems, too. I went to a lady that knew how to do deep tissue massage. She helped me get rid of my endometriosis. Don't get me wrong, it does hurt since they massage that scartissue, but it was worth it to me. I also had to take clomid and got pregnant. watch out. I even got pregnant on my own! Important is not to give up hope.


----------



## KES (Mar 4, 1999)

> quote:I went to a lady that knew how to do deep tissue massage. She helped me get rid of my endometriosis.


With all due respect to you, Berliner, I don't believe true endometriosis can be gotten "rid of" through deep tissue massage. I wonder whether you had a laparoscopy to diagnose endometriosis? This is the only exact way to identify that one has endometriosis. I believe it probably is possible that deep tissue massage might help break up adhesions, although I don't know this for a fact. I do know adhesions can cause quite a bit of pain, and can also distort your organs, such that, depending on where they are and what they are doing, they might affect one's fertility.I'm not trying to be rude here, Berliner, and I'm very glad you found some relief with deep tissue massage, but as a veteran of endometriosis, I don't want anyone to be misinformed about endometriosis.Deep tissue massage won't get rid of endometriosis. This is endometrial tissue that normally grows in the uterus every cycle but instead grows on other organs and cannot just be massaged away.Berliner, I'm also very glad to hear that you were successful in getting pregnant and hope you enjoy your little one!Casey, I was glad my email helped you out. Also glad to hear you got through it all OK. I'll respond to your latest email soon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2001)

Yes, I did have a Laparoscopy and it was endometriosis and Polycystic Ovarian Desease. At that time they burnt it with a lazer. But the pain came back. The pain was so bad that I would go on my knees in agony. I would also like to point out that just because it helped me to get rid of pain that it might not work for everyone else. But I do believe it was a lot less painful then having it removed by a laparoscopy. I am sorry that I offended you. I am still struggeling with this and since I was not able to go to the deep tissue massage due to money problems I had to go on the pissy pill and broke out in akne.So for what it was worth, it made me feel better and I would do it again.


----------



## KES (Mar 4, 1999)

Berliner, I wasn’t at all offended. I’m sorry if I gave you that impression. I am just very concerned that someone might think endometriosis can be gotten rid of with deep tissue massage.(This is especially so since you mentioned how expensive the deep tissue massage is!)I honestly don’t know much about polycystic ovarian disease so I can’t speak to that. What was the treatment for that? Perhaps the relief in pain was due either to whatever they did for the polycystic condition or lasering off the endometrial tissue. Or, again, to breaking up painful adhesions (a good possibility).I’m really glad you found something that worked for you. Sounds like you’ve been through a lot, and it’s so nice to find something that helps you. It was just the one statement about deep tissue massage taking care of the endometriosis that worried me and that I was concerned may mislead others.I certainly don’t mean to undermine your personal success in any way. I hope you understand that I’m happy for your success and wish you continued success with the path you’ve chosen. I just don’t want anyone to think deep tissue massage will take away the endometriosis.


----------



## sabry (Oct 14, 2001)

Hi Casey,i also wish you all the best! I also had a laparoscopy, you will see that the signs of scar is very very minimal....Let me know how all went.....best hugssabrina


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Hi ladies. I am recovering pretty well from my lap last Thurs. The surgery wasn't too bad. My incisions are still pretty sore, especially since I have a little bit of an infection in the incision in my belly button (or just below it). It's not too bad. The doctor found Stage III endo, on my ovaries, uterus, tubes and bladder. He thinks he lasered it all off, at least all that he saw anyway. I wondered if he found any on my colon; I forgot to ask him, but I will when I see him on Mon. He also removed a fibroid, via hysteroscopy, that filled the inside of my uterus. So now, I'm all cleaned up and hopefully will get the green light to start trying to get pregnant again soon! Thank you all for responding and for your kind words.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Casey,How are you feeling? It's been two weeks now, right?


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Jen - I'm doing okay, I guess. I went for my post-op on Mon. and he informed me that he didn't remove all of the endo, only what he could remove safely. He said it would be impossible to get all of it or even see all of it. I'm having a kind of painful period right now. IBS has not been too good this week, either. Oh well, I guess I just have to deal with it. He doesn't want to start Lupron now because I'm trying to get pregnant and getting preg would be the best thing for the endo too. I am starting on Clomid this cycle and am hoping for the best. Thanks for asking.







Casey


----------

